# 536                                                      Nooks closed ! Sell your turnips 535, Fill your pockets.



## Whohaw

Update...Celeste is here too.
Nook boys buying turnips at 536.
Fill your pockets after you sell, bells on ground.  Feel free to tour. Multiple trips welcome.
Please no tips...don't need any.


----------



## Foreverfox

Whohaw said:


> Nook boys buying turnips at 536.
> Fill your pockets after you sell, bells on ground.  Feel free to tour. Multiple trips welcome.
> Please no tips...don't need any.
> 
> View attachment 361923


Don't have any turnips, and will be putting the little man down for a nap soon, but wanted to say hey and I miss seeing you!


----------



## edrinaline

hello! is this still open? :0


----------



## Whohaw

You bet ! Interference is your friend,  keep trying


----------



## Emfirenze

Hi!  Would like to visit, SanaKyoko from IsleOfDunk.  Thanks.


----------



## Whohaw

You bet, head on over. It may be bizy.
Just spam that A button and keep trying


----------



## Emfirenze

Thanks for hosting!  Love your Mario theme.


----------



## Whohaw

Emfirenze said:


> Thanks for hosting!  Love your Mario theme.


Awesome, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Dylan Crosser

This is still open, right?


----------



## Whohaw

You bet


----------



## Dylan Crosser

It says it's unable to connect to the other console. My internet seems to be working fine, do you know why this could be happening?

Edit: Nvm it finally worked


----------



## Nodokana

I'd like to make a few trips please.


----------



## Whohaw

Nodokana said:


> I'd like to make a few trips please.


As many as you want


----------



## MoeJarrett

Mind if I come over?


----------



## Whohaw

MoeJarrett said:


> Mind if I come over?


Nope,  not at all.  Spam that A button


----------



## MoeJarrett

Thanks


----------



## Whohaw

Shoot,  sever matanince.  In 1 hour.
Will open again after though


----------



## Whohaw

And were back....lol 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021



Whohaw said:


> And were back....lol


Nope.... its not working everyone...trying something.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021



Whohaw said:


> And were back....lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021
> 
> 
> Nope.... its not working everyone...trying something.


Give it a shot .. not sure ?....ok seems to work, get ur update everyone


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'd love to stop by and sell if that's okay with you.


----------



## Whohaw

helloxcutiee said:


> I'd love to stop by and sell if that's okay with you.


You bet


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Are you still open for turnip sales?


----------



## Whohaw

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Are you still open for turnip sales?


No, nooks is closed but if you need bells your more then welcome to come and fill your pockets. Just let me know and I'll send you a Dodo code


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Whohaw said:


> No, nooks is closed but if you need bells your more then welcome to come and fill your pockets. Just let me know and I'll send you a Dodo code


Ahhh I see now.. oh well, thank you!


----------



## Zakkh

Are you still open


----------

